# How do you choose a dog food?



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am using what the Breeder recommended and is using. Pro-Plan. Other's here use it also and that is a comfort. There are so many choices, I am just glad that mine is considered a good food. Now I don't have to worry about it


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's a link to a pretty good overview of what to look for www.dogaware.com/dogfeeding.html However, if you really don't want to do the reading, my opinion would be to try one of these that are only a handful of quality foods : Eagle Pack Holistic, Canidae, Wellness, Natures Variety, Orijen ( very pricey). There are MANY others with quality ingredients tha I'm sure others will chime in with..... then it's a trial and error to see what you pup likes and agrees with their system.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

The folks at my local pet store RAVE about Sensible Choice large breed puppy food. Also approved by my vet.


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

When Libby was really young she was always sick to her stomach so I did some research to find foods and thats how we decided what to feed her. Now that we are going to be switching her to an adult food, I'm doing the research all over again and I need to just pick one already. THere is so much info out there! I just think its important to find something that works for you adn stick to it. I know thats easier said than done but what works for you and the dog is whats most important.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I look for quality ingredients. I want to feed a food that is made up of meat from good sources and doesn't have crappy fillers. I also prefer to feed foods which contain pro-biotics if possible. Right now we're using Canidae and all my guys are doing fine on that. I have 8 dogs and none have ever been picky. A key I think to is to NEVER overfeed. I sometimes think overfeeding is way worse than feeding a "cheap" food. Dogs live healthier, longer lives if they are kept lean.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I found the topic of dog food to be pretty daunting to learn and have learned slowly. I did talk with my vet about what to feed Dax at his first puppy vet (he's 13 weeks now) and my vet also gave me a small bag of ProPlan large breed puppy food to try with Dax. I tried it and he seemed to also have a growth spurt since starting him on it, which could contribute to my not liking the look of his coat - but Dax didn't like it so much and I also felt like his coat looked a little dull.

I did a little more reading a learning - also saw how many members like Canidae and decided to try that - plus I find it easier to feed all of my dogs the same food. So far they all love it. I'm thinking his coat was probably a growth spurt, because he's back to gorgeous now and has only been on Canidae for a week.

I don't seem to have picky eaters really, so making changes hasn't been a problem. So far I am thinking they'll stay on Canidae as they all seem to really like it.


Tiffany


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

The first thing I look at is the ingredients. I won't buy anything with by-products or lots of preservatives and dyes in it. For me the more natural the food is the better. I usually try to find the best food for the buck. I don't want to spend a fortune either. I have been happy with Nutro Max so far.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

The two links below may be of some help. The first is an article from the Whole Dog Journal on how to chose a dog food. The second link is a top 10 list of kibble foods according to the Whole Dog Journal. 

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/sample/food.html

http://www.nhratterriers.com/goodfood.htm


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks all. Some really great links. Plenty of food for thought!

The only thing I could possibly describe as a health problem so far is that she scratches a bit. Mainly she seems to be irritated by her collar, but sometimes she'll scratch even when the collar is off. Not a whole lot, but like I said, that's the only thing.

I'll look into a lower grain brand and see if it has any effect. But if she keeps scratching without getting worse, I'm not sure how many different brands I'm going to go through.

On the one hand, I don't want to do anything bad for my dog simply out of cheapness of laziness. Having said that, tho, I must admit that it would be a benefit to be able to pick up dog food during the regular trips to the grocery store. And tho I could afford to buy any dog food I wish, I am not interested in paying a substantial premium if I do not believe there is a benefit from that expenditure.

Tho I love dogs, they are only part of my life. And I tend to perceive folks who are very involved in certain hobbies/lifestyles may - um - spend more time and money on certain aspects of their interest than the majority of folk will find necessary. Also, I am always suspicious of various manufacturers trying to come up with new ways to separate more of our money for us, with little if any added benefit attached. 

Please don't take that as an insult. For example, I love to golf as well, and would say the same about many of my fellow golfers. Same for many other interests I hold dear...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dinsdale said:


> On the one hand, I don't want to do anything bad for my dog simply out of cheapness of laziness. Having said that, tho, I must admit that it would be a benefit to be able to pick up dog food during the regular trips to the grocery store. And tho I could afford to buy any dog food I wish, I am not interested in paying a substantial premium if I do not believe there is a benefit from that expenditure.
> 
> Tho I love dogs, they are only part of my life. And I tend to perceive folks who are very involved in certain hobbies/lifestyles may - um - spend more time and money on certain aspects of their interest than the majority of folk will find necessary. Also, I am always suspicious of various manufacturers trying to come up with new ways to separate more of our money for us, with little if any added benefit attached.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

If scratching seems to be a problem, you might check into Nutro Natural Choice. Jake was on Science Diet and did a lot of scratching. I changed him at 6 months to Nutro Natural Choice Adult Large Breed and within a short time the itching and scratching stopped. And his coat looks great. You can get it at Petsmart and it's competitively priced. Sometimes it's on sale and you can get 40 pounds for less than $25. And Jake seems to like it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please also factor in that you will probably feed less in a quality food than in a "filled with fillers" food, so, although pound for pound a quality food is more expensive, serving for serving it lessens out. And most important, you are investing in the health of your pup. Most common reasons for vet visits are allergies, ear infections and the like. Many of these symptoms and diseases can be substantially eased, if not erased, with a quality diet. I love my vet, but I'd rather spend my $ on food than dealing with such issues.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Dinsdale said:


> Thanks all. Some really great links. Plenty of food for thought!
> 
> The only thing I could possibly describe as a health problem so far is that she scratches a bit. Mainly she seems to be irritated by her collar, but sometimes she'll scratch even when the collar is off. Not a whole lot, but like I said, that's the only thing.
> 
> ...


I think for people who love dogs it's a little different than buying golf gear. Dogs live and breathe - and depend upon us for everything. I am not saying you need to break the bank for food, but I don't see my dogs as a hobby so spending a little extra time and money on good nutrition seems very 'necessary' to me. 

Just MHO...


----------



## Dogrunner (Feb 24, 2008)

I originally fed my dogs the food the breeder recommended which was a purina product. One of my GSD's didn't do well on the food and the vet recommended Science Diet. While SD was never a top drawer food, it used to be better than it is now. I stayed with Science Diet until Berr turned 2 1/2 and he started scratching himself to death and his ears gunked up. When I read the label on the SD, I was appalled. 

Hours and hours of research later, my dogs are now eating Taste of the Wild. If Berr didn't have allergies, I'd feed Canidae.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> No offense taken. However I will ask you these questions. When you shop for you and your family do you buy all foods based on price? Do you buy all the store no name brands of food items where available?


Good questions. And you know I have to say I consider a whole bunch of factors - including price - in what I buy to feed myself and my family. Fortunately, a lot of what (I believe) is best for humans to eat is also quite cheap - fruits and veggies in season. But it is pretty rare for me to buy the priciest name brand food item on the shelf, and with some products I find generics just fine.

I know dogs are different from golf. But I was inartfully trying to suggest something that I personally have sensed about many people whatever their interests - they tend to spend a lot of money for arguably miniscule increased benefit. A good example is the stereophile, who will spend thousands of dollars buying a turntable, tonearm, and cartridge separately. If he can afford it and it makes him happy, fine. Another example is another hobby of mine - planted aquaria. People will spend incredible amounts of money for things that - IMO - provide miniscule return, and often end up causing more effort in terms of maintenance.

With my dog's diet, as with my family's diet, and most everything else I do, I think there is a point that is "good enough." I don't want to cheap out, and risk anything to save pennies.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

We have Rosco on Nutro Natural Choice and he loves it....But i think we are going to switch him to Natural Balance. You can find both at Petco.


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Rosco's Mom said:


> We have Rosco on Nutro Natural Choice and he loves it....But i think we are going to switch him to Natural Balance. You can find both at Petco.


I have Jake on Nutro Natural Choice also. I'm curious as to why you are considering a switch. I don't know a lot about dog food, so your input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

another link for you that may be useful - 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


also, i believe the time and effort put in to learning about food ingredients is well spent, not just for the health of your dog, but to put an end to constantly flipping and changing your mind about it because you don't know enough. being well informed even about the major categories (i.e. is chickenmeal ok?) is different than knowing what every ingredient is and actually doesn't take that much time.

another good primer for you - 

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=labelinfo101


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Jakerville said:


> I have Jake on Nutro Natural Choice also. I'm curious as to why you are considering a switch. I don't know a lot about dog food, so your input is appreciated. Thanks!


Rosco LOVES Nutro. But the only reason we are thinking about switching, is because he's been having issues with dry skin. Like crazy crazy dry skin. and the vet and a lot of people on here, suggested that i change his food to something grain free. i think there is a thread or two floating around somewhere about his dry skin.


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

Rosco's Mom said:


> Rosco LOVES Nutro. But the only reason we are thinking about switching, is because he's been having issues with dry skin. Like crazy crazy dry skin. and the vet and a lot of people on here, suggested that i change his food to something grain free. i think there is a thread or two floating around somewhere about his dry skin.


Thanks for the answer. Jake had some scratching and itching on Science Diet, but the Nutro seemed to eliminate it. His coat looks great. Hope you are able to find something Rosco likes that will help with his problem.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is a picky eater so we went through 5 foods before she would actually eat. so we stuck with the 2 foods...Canidae and Innova. Both I think are great foods


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

How to grade your dog's food: 

Start with a grade of 100: 
1) For every listing of "by-product", subtract 10 points 
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points 
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points 
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points 
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (i.e. "ground brown rice", "brewer’s rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points 
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points 
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points 
8 ) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3 points 
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points 
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points 
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points 
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points 
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points 
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to beef), subtract 1 point 
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point 
Extra Credit: 
1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points 
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points 
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points 
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points 
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points 
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points 
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points 
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points 
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points 
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point 
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point 
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal" as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point 
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point 
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point 

94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D <70 = F 

Dog Food scores: 

Alpo Prime Cuts / Score 81 C 
Artemis Large/Medium Breed Puppy / Score 114 A+ 
Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+ 
Authority Harvest Baked Less Active / Score 93 B 
Beowulf Back to Basics / Score 101 A+ 
Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F 
Blackwood 3000 Lamb and Rice / Score 83 C 
Blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice / Score 106 A+ 
Burns Chicken and Brown Rice / Score 107 A+ 
Canidae / Score 112 A+ 
Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+ 
Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F 
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B 
Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A 
Diamond Performance / Score 85 C 
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+ 
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Venison and Brown Rice / Score 106 A+ 
Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+ 
EaglePack Holistic / Score 102 A+ 
Eukanuba Adult / Score 81 C 
Eukanuba Puppy / Score 79 C 
Flint River Senior / Score 101 A+ 
Foundations / Score 106 A+ 
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B 
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D 
Innova Dog / Score 114 A+ 
Innova Evo / Score 114 A+ 
Innova Large Breed Puppy / Score 122 A+ 
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+ 
Member's Mark Chicken and Rice / Score 84 C 
Merrick Wilderness Blend / Score 127 A+ 
Nature's Recipe / Score 100 A 
Nature's Recipe Healthy Skin Venison and Rice / Score 116 A+ 
Nature's Variety Raw Instinct / Score 122 A+ 



Nutra Nuggets Super Premium Lamb Meal and Rice / Score 81 C 
Nutrience Junior Medium Breed Puppy / Score 101 A+ 
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B 
Nutro Max Adult / Score 93 B 
Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice / Score 98 A 
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B 
Nutro Natural Choice Puppy Wheat Free / Score 86 B 
Nutro Natural Choice Senior / Score 95 A 
Nutro Ultra Adult / Score 104 A+ 
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F 
Premium Edge Chicken, Rice and Vegetables Adult Dry / Score 109 A+ 
Pro Nature Puppy / Score 80 C 
Pro Plan Sensitive Stomach / Score 94 A 
Purina Beneful / Score 17 F 
Purina Dog / Score 62 F 
Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F 
Purina One Large Breed Puppy / Score 62 F 
Royal Canin Boxer / Score 103 A+ 
Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+ 
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+ 
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F 
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F 
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A 
Solid Gold / Score 99 A 
Summit / Score 99 A 
Timberwolf Organics Wild & Natural Dry / Score 120 A+ 
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+ 
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A

I feed Canidae All Life Stages, no ear issues & no itching.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

*How to choose a dog food?*

How to choose a dog food?

Good question! 

As you have no doubt already seen, many here make their choices based upon theology. There are others who make their choices on outcome based "what are the delivered results" evaluation. 

Most people make "outcome based decisions" and bring a suspicious eye to all foods. They have a "Show Me" the results before I feed it approach. They rely on first hand evaluation, the opinions of others who have first hand experience feeding a product(s), the experience of professionals in the field, and the results of long term scientific study substantiating that a product actually delivers nutritionally what the manufacturer says it will. 

Some people bring a strong philosphical, almost religious, perspective to selecting a dog food. There is no science, study or measuarable documentation to back up their decisions. They take a great deal on faith and conformance to their philosophical beliefs. 

The best way to make choices is to get out into the dog world and look at LOTS of dogs. When you see a dog that makes you sit back, take notice and say WOW, ask the owner or handler what they're feeding. Take advantage of the experience of those whose dogs you have seen first hand, and are getting results with what they're doing. You will most likely not be referred to some ambiguous top ten list, but be given other nutrient profile criteria with which to base some decisions on. 

.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> The best way to make choices is to get out into the dog world and look at LOTS of dogs. When you see a dog that makes you sit back, take notice and say WOW, ask the owner or handler what they're feeding. Take advantage of the experience of those whose dogs you have seen first hand, and are getting results with what they're doing. You will most likely not be referred to some ambiguous top ten list, but be given other nutrient profile criteria with which to base some decisions on.
> 
> .


REALLY?? You don't think genetics play the biggest part in what makes "you sit back, take notice and say wow" when looking at a dog? I truly believe this thinking to be extremely flawed. Never mind the fact that some dogs do great on onne food while others do terrible, again somewhere genetics coma into play. We will just agree to disagree I guess.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I just fed what my breeder had her on, she does well on it, so I keep her there.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> REALLY?? You don't think genetics play the biggest part in what makes "you sit back, take notice and say wow" when looking at a dog? I truly believe this thinking to be extremely flawed. Never mind the fact that some dogs do great on onne food while others do terrible, again somewhere genetics coma into play. We will just agree to disagree I guess.


You can have the best genetics available, but you won't see their effects if you don't give the dog the nutrition needed to allow the genetics to shine.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, it all boils down to what your are comfortable with and that includes what your philosophy is. _It is irritating_ to see something said as fact when it looks to be totally false.
Like corn. I hear from some sites that corn is not digestable or is a cheap filler. Drives me nuts. 

One of the reasons why I trust the Natura Company (makers of Innova) is that for the most part they don't have that "hype" when comparing food ingredients and they are honest that they prepare dog foods based on a philosophy. They will not call corn a "filler" or poor quality. So that ups credibility for me. However they will call soy products a protien filler and that is a true statement. 

I do think it takes lots of diverse research on an owners part and then after that people will come to their own conclusions.


----------



## goldenmileslv (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow I like that grading system for the foods. Miles and Buddy have been on Nutro Natural Choice weight management for large breeds. I like this food because it has the glucosamine for their bones and joints.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> You can have the best genetics available, but you won't see their effects if you don't give the dog the nutrition needed to allow the genetics to shine.


I to have to agree with the Swampman on this one. Having done alot of rescue through the years I have seen dogs completely change when getting on a quality food. To the point of looking like an entirely different dog as someone had on the old CG forum.

I agree that genetics do playa huge part but without the fuel that s needed to promote that it is nothing.

I use Pro Plan myself. Have been a Purina Breeder for 30 years so I am somewhat biased but to me a company that has been around researching animals and their health longer than most companies have been ni existence is the way to go for me.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My boys have done well their entire lives on Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice. It is rated an A. But on another post there was a link to a consumer site where many people were complaining of their beloved pets vomiting, diarrhea and dying after eating this same food. It sounds like the food is mass contaminated. I am afraid to buy another bag!
I may switch to canidae or innova. I am very concerned about Nutro's lack of concern over this problem.


----------

